# High-End PC zusammenstellen



## mr_jacky (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin gerade dabei mir einen High-End PC zusammen zu stellen und würde mich hier noch über den ein oder anderen Rat freuen um dass ergebnis dementsprechend abzurunden 
werde hierbei unterscheiden zwischen den bauteilen, die ich bereits besitze (und somit nicht mehr kauftechnisch zur diskussion stehen) und denen die ich mir vorgestellt habe, dass sie noch kommen werden. 

Hier die bauteile, freue mich auf eure meinung 


*Habe ich bereits*:

_Gehäuse:_ Lian Li PC-X2000FB


_GPU_: 2x EVGA GTX 580 Hydro Copper 2, 3GB


_Laufwerk:_ Samsung SH-B123L


_HDD:_ 2x 3TB Hitachi, 2x 3TB Western Digital

*Vorstellung noch kommender Teile*:


_CPU:_ i7 3960X


_Mainboard:_ noch nicht bekannt, da diese ja erst noch erscheinen und die genauen spezifikationen noch nicht bekannt sind


_RAM:_ 16 GB (welcher genau, noch unklar, da ich erst wissen möchte in welchem preisfeld sich die quad channels drehen)


_Netzteil:_ Enermax EPM1500EGT


_SSD:_ 1x 120 GB
           1x 240 GB (oder 480GB oder 512GB)


  Die _wakü_ zusammenstellung findet ihr in folgendem link:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ung/175674-kaufberatung-der-ersten-wakue.html


  der aktuelle warenkorb der wakü ist hier:


https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9fbc98642bd212bd6ae8887e49eead2b


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Nettes Projekt  Wird es ein Tagebuch geben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2011)

Das Netzteil ist jenseits von Gut und Böse, grob überschlagen dürften es ca 750W ohne OC sein was im Worst Case angefordert wird. Da würden dann ca 850 bis max. 1000W reichen wo zb sich Corsair oder Seasonic mit 80+ Gold anbieten


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

Spar dir den 3960X, der 3930k ist exakt genauso schnell, aber 500€ billiger.


----------



## mr_jacky (3. November 2011)

grob überschlagen kommt der wert von 750W in etwa hin (ohne den kleinkram) wenn man den wirkungsgrad der Netzteile berüksichtigt ist ein 850W netzteil zu klein und ein 1000W NT wird auch schon knapp, da es eine tatsächliche leistung von ca 850 W aufweisst. daher min 1200W und um die lebensdauer des NT nicht unnötig gering zu halten, da es denen eben nicht gut tut, wenn sie andauern auf 100% laufen ist die einzig sinnvolle wahl ein 1500W NT. da ist dann auch noch luft zum OC ^^


----------



## 23tom23 (3. November 2011)

mr_jacky schrieb:
			
		

> grob überschlagen kommt der wert von 750W in etwa hin (ohne den kleinkram) wenn man den wirkungsgrad der Netzteile berüksichtigt ist ein 850W netzteil zu klein und ein 1000W NT wird auch schon knapp, da es eine tatsächliche leistung von ca 850 W aufweisst. daher min 1200W und um die lebensdauer des NT nicht unnötig gering zu halten, da es denen eben nicht gut tut, wenn sie andauern auf 100% laufen ist die einzig sinnvolle wahl ein 1500W NT. da ist dann auch noch luft zum OC ^^



Dass die Erklärung Schwachsinn ist, weißt du wohl selbst oder?


----------



## mr_jacky (3. November 2011)

nein nicht wirklich, dass sind grundlagen der elektrotechnik, kann man in nem Tabellen-/Fachkundebuch Elektrotechnik nachlesen, für den ein oder anderen der wenigen, dies einfach nicht glauben wollen


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Ein Netzteil um die 850 Watt reicht vollkommen aus. Hier brauchen 2 GTX580 auf einem stromfressenden und übertakteten Sockel 1366 System 718 Watt unter Last: Test: Radeon HD 6900 CF vs. GeForce GTX 500 SLI (Seite 23) - ComputerBase


----------



## 23tom23 (3. November 2011)

mr_jacky schrieb:
			
		

> nein nicht wirklich, dass sind grundlagen der elektrotechnik, kann man in nem Tabellen-/Fachkundebuch Elektrotechnik nachlesen, für den ein oder anderen der wenigen, dies einfach nicht glauben wollen



Dann kauf dein 1500 Watt Teil, allerdings frage ich mich, warum du einen Thread aufmachst, wenn du auf Ratschläge nicht hören willst.....


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil um die 850 Watt reicht vollkommen aus. Hier brauchen 2 GTX580 auf einem stromfressenden und übertakteten Sockel 1366 System 718 Watt unter Last: Test: Radeon HD 6900 CF vs. GeForce GTX 500 SLI (Seite 23) - ComputerBase




Bei mir ist ein BQ dark power (850w) mit zwei 480er einen 980x und alles übertaktet gnadenlos eingebrochen 

hat schon einen Grund das ich inzwischen ein 1200w Silverstone habe


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein BQ dark power (850w) mit zwei 480er einen 980x und alles übertaktet gnadenlos eingebrochen
> 
> hat schon einen Grund das ich inzwischen ein 1200w Silverstone habe


 
Hast Du die Leistungsaufnahme denn mal gemessen? Netzteile können auch einfach mal so abrauchen...


----------



## mr_jacky (3. November 2011)

jippi endlich einer mit erfahrung


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

Wenn ich Ln2 im Pot kippe bin ich mit was anderem beschäftigt wie die Leistungsaufnahme zu messen 

Alles was ich damit sagen wollte war das man OC nicht unterschätzen sollte und das es dann mit einem 850er schon eng werden könnte.
Daher gebe ich den TE recht wenn er ein größeres verbauen will.


Und da ich nicht so ein NT Experte bin würde ich mich mal darüber freuen wenn mir mal einer erklären könnte was den daran falsch ist ein größeres zu nehmen bzw was sind die Nachteile ?

Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem Preis denn das ist für jemanden der so ein projekt plant bestimmt nicht ein Hinderungsgrund


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Zwischen LN² und einer Wasserkühlung ist aber ein klitzekleiner Unterschied 

Egal, der einzige Nachteil ist im Prinzip der schlechtere Wirkungsgrad bei niedriger Auslastung.  Vielleicht können wir uns auf 1000W als mehr als ausreichend einigen?


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

1000w ist eine geeigneter Kompromiss


----------



## mr_jacky (3. November 2011)

@ True Monkey 

@ Softy:
netter test unter verwendung von Battlefield unter (wie ich hier für mich  anmerken möchte), normal oder minimum auflösung von 1920x1200.
selbst hierbei ist ein 850W NT äußerst knapp bemessen, wenn man mal von nem Wirkungsgrad von 85% ausgeht leistet es reale 722,5W. wenn hierbei dass "system" 718W, unübertaktet, kann das NT nur abrauchen, besonders wenn man HDD, SSD, Lüfter etc dazu rechnet, kommt man auf ca... 780W. und das system kann noch mehr ziehn wenn man die regler höer dreht und noch zum übertackten anfängt, was selbst für ein 1000W NT das reale 850W gringt knapp bemessen


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Der Wirkungsgrad ist schon mit eingerechnet. Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst, finde ich das Enermax 1500W schon recht knapp bemessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

Zwei GTX 580 laufen auch mit einem 650 Watt Netzteil. OK, dann schon grenzwertig aber läuft.
Und dass Trues NT abgeraucht ist, kann ich nachvollziehen, der 980X saugt das NT leer, wenn der über 4GHz kommt, dagegen ist Bulldozer ein Stromsparer. 

Sag mal, True... wie hoch war die Spannung der CPU unter LN² und hattest du die Grafikchips auch mit einem Pod ausgestattet?


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

1,8v 

Grakas ohne hardmods 

siehe hier ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 1,8v


Dann ist es ja auch kein Wunder, dass dein NT abgeraucht ist.
Bei 1,8 Volt nimmt alleine die CPU schon 330 Watt auf. 

Übertaktet man aber mit Wasser, kommt man niemals auf diese Spannung, daher reicht ein 850 Watt völlig, außerdem nimmt Sandy E nicht so viel Leistung bei Übertaktung auf wie Gulftown, beide CPUs sind nicht vergleichbar.


Kauf dir endlich mal ein Strommessgerät, kostet 10€ im Baumarkt.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

Ein 3960 X zieht also nicht soviel wie ein 980x ?

Und mein 980x laüft übrigenz 24/7 mit 4,5 ghz unter wakü ....und geht auch auf 4,85 Ghz mit wakü (1,55v)


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und mein 980x laüft übrigenz 24/7 mit 4,5 ghz unter wakü ....und geht auch auf 4,85 Ghz mit wakü (1,55v)



Deine Stromrechnung will ich mal sehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein 3960 X zieht also nicht soviel wie ein 980x ?



Kommt auf den Takt an, bei Taktgleicheit wird der Gultown mehr ziehen, das kannst du aber gerne mal testen, dazu musst du nur ein Strommessgerät kaufen. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und mein 980x laüft übrigenz 24/7 mit 4,5 ghz unter wakü ....und geht auch auf 4,85 Ghz mit wakü (1,55v)



1,55 Volt sind aber eine Menge, hast du mal gemessen, was das System an Leistungsaufnahme hat?

Nee, hast du ja nicht.. 
Ach menno, kauf dir endlich mal eins, ist doch sehr interessant zu wissen, wie die Leistungsaufnahme steig, wenn du übertaktest.
Darüber kannst du dann mal einen Thread starten und ordentlich mal rumprobieren, Benchen und Testen.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Deine Stromrechnung will ich mal sehen.


 
erinnere mich bloss nicht daran .......man hat mich schon gefragt ob ich Grass unterm Dach anbaue und meine Lampen soviel brauchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> erinnere mich bloss nicht daran .......man hat mich schon gefragt ob ich Grass unterm Dach anbaue und meine Lampen soviel brauchen


 
Kauf dir doch mal ein paar Solarzellen. 
Dann kannst du immer sagen, dass du auf Öko machst, wenn du Quad SLI benchst.


----------



## mr_jacky (11. November 2011)

so um zu der netzteil frage zurück zukommen, hab mich mit 2 männern vom fach, einen in Dachau einen in München kurzgeschlossen, und von beiden kam die aussage, dass netzteile nicht die angegebene leistung bringen, sondern nur ca 80 %.
was wiederum bedeutet, dass ein 850W netzteil zu klein und n 1000W NT ist auch recht knapp, wenn alle bauteile mal den max strom brauchen, was ja durchaus mal vorkommen kann.
wodurch die aussage ein 650W NT reicht, schlicht und ergreifend, fantasie ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

Sag mal deinen "Männern vom Fach", dass sie keine Ahnung haben. 

Ein 850 Watt Netzteil leistet die 850 Watt, aber je nach Wirkungsgrad muss es dafür eben mehr aufnehmen.
Dei Tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteils kannst du anhand seines Wirkungsgrades ausrechnen.


----------



## mr_jacky (11. November 2011)

die aussage, ist von der theorie her und von der praxis einfach nicht drin, ein NT lässt man nicht auf 100% laufen, geht auch nicht, schon allein von der wärme entwicklung her zum durchbrennen verurteilt, wodurch nur ein betrieb von 20% - max 80% sinnvoll ist, wobei 80% für den dauer betrieb schon nicht ratsam ist, eben wegen der wärme entwicklung zun den internen schaltzyklen, woduch dir jeder der nur halbwegs ahnung von der matrie hat, ohne die direkte frage, sofort von einer angestrebten auslastung von bzw über 80 % abrät.

was u zum thema reicht ein 850W NT, für ein system mit 2x 580ern, i7 3960X, wakü zurückführend bedeutet, dass das NT durchbrennen wird, oder das system zusammenbricht, sobald die einzelnen teil ihren max verbrauch brauchen, was schon einigen besitzern 2er GPU's zu hören ist, die für BF3 aufgestockt haben, aber ihr ales NT noch verwenden, da es ja reicht, zusammenbrichtr, mit aber nur einer GPU läuft.
demzufolge sind die aussagen, über des ""850W NT leiset 850W und reicht vollkommen für ein derartiges system" praxisfremd!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

Für ein i7 3930k System mit zwei GTX 580 reicht ein 850 Watt problemlos.
Ich hab ein 2600k und zwei GTX 580 mit einem 650 Watt NT betrieben und da ist auch nichts weggeplatzt.

Aber wenn du unbedingt ein 1500 Watt NT kaufen willst, dann mach das doch, ist dein Geld.


----------



## mr_jacky (11. November 2011)

gut, mit n 4-kerner (standarttakt?) & mit 2 karten (standarttakt?) und wenig drin (ne festplatte, n lüfter, n laufwerk)... dann wäre es möglich, dass dies so klappen könnte.. zudem kommt es ja auch immer noch drauf an, was man damit macht...
fakt ist, zumindest hab ich es so gelernt, dass es keinem netzteil gut tut, wenn es zwischen 80 und 100% läuft, da verkürzte lebensdauer.

nochmal kurz zu der 580er, wenn sie nun, auch wenn es sehr selten und ziemlich schwierig zu erreichen ist, aber dennoch möglich, anstelle von ca. 220W, 280W zieht, ist ein 650W NT definitiv zu klein.
wenn ich diese möglichkeit nun in mein system mit einbeziehe und um die sache rund zu machen 300W pro karte maximal berechne, dann noch die cpu, pumpe, 6 festplatten, laufwerk, wakü-steuerung, 15-16 lüfter dazu zähle, übertakten möchte und mir die möglichkeit offen lassen möchte noch eine 3. 580 reinschieben zu können, denke ich doch, dass ich mit n 1,5kW NT gut beraten bin.
zudem sind die 100€? mehr fürs NT  peanuts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, mach was du willst, mir egal.


----------



## mr_jacky (26. November 2011)

welcher arbeitsspeicher wäre den ratsam? 
auch im bezug auf die latenzen, was minimum, wobei ich nicht unbedingt des min. model haben will xD
erstes kriterium is klar, quad-chennel soll es sein.


----------



## Softy (26. November 2011)

Da würde ich 2x diesen hier nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24


----------



## mr_jacky (27. November 2011)

SSD technisch, hab mir vorgestellt eine 120GB platte als system + programme und eine 512GB als spieleplatte. hätte mir hier folgende rausgesucht:

120GB:
120GB Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron

512GB:
830series 2,5" 512 GB

passen die oder würdet ihr mir von welchen abraten bzw andere nehmen?


----------



## Softy (27. November 2011)

In beiden Fällen würde ich die Crucial m4 nehmen. Die Samsung soll aber auch sehr gut sein. 

Die Corsair mit verbuggtem Sandforce Controller würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## mr_jacky (27. November 2011)

und die 128GB platte von Samsung als systemplatte?


----------



## SuNo91 (27. November 2011)

kannst dir aussuchen welche von samsung/crucial. Sind etwa gleichwertig nur die samsung is noch recht neu, daher nicht viel erfahrung damit


----------



## mr_jacky (10. Dezember 2011)

beim RAM, welcher sollte es den sein *1866, 2000, 2133, 2200, 2400* ?
welche latenzen sollte ich denn da haben?
wollte erstmal *4 module* haben, bei bedarf kann ich ja immernoch erweitern, irgendwann xD also *16 GB* will ich haben.
des ganze in *quad-channel*, auch wenns wenig bringt, _ich wills so_ haben, also steht der punkt auch nicht zur diskusion.
RAM wird wassergekühlt werden.
verändern/verbessern sich die latenzen wenn ich sie vorerst nur auf 1600 lassen würde?


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2011)

Welchen RAM Du nimmst, ist egal. Einen Unterschied wirst Du eh nicht merken.  Aber Du solltest die RAM Spannung beachten. Die sollte laut Intel Empfehlung bei 1,5V ± 5% liegen. Diese kämen also in Frage:

Speicher/DDR3 240pin 2133MHz/2000MHz/1866MHz/1600MHz, 1.55V/1.50V | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## mr_jacky (19. Dezember 2011)

gut  dann werd ich mich der RAM frage wieder stellen, wenn ich mir sicher bin, welches board ich nehm. im moment steht des asus rampage IV extreme ganz oben auf der liste^^
wenn ich sleeves verwende, welchen durchmesser sollten die dann haben, für einmal 2x sata kabel und einmal 5x sata kabel,
also 2 stränge?? sata kabel sind rundkabel.


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

was haltet ihr von dem board?

MSI stellt Big Bang Xpower II vor: High-End-Platine für über 400 Euro - Neue Bilder und Infos - mainboard, msi, sandy bridge


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Ein Brett, das niemand braucht....


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Würde ich auch sagen, das Board ist Geldverschwendung.

Was ich nicht verstehe, diese lächerlichen Patronen- und Totenkopf- etc. Motive auf den Sockel 2011 Highend Boards?  Kiddies kriegen da vielleicht einen Ständer, aber welcher 14-jährige kann sich schon so ein Brett leisten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen, das Board ist Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe, diese lächerlichen Patronen- und Totenkopf- etc. Motive auf den Sockel 2011 Highend Boards?


 
Du hast die Minigun über dem Sockel vergessen.


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

ich find die 6x sataIII anschlüsse schon mal sehr ansprechend, dann ises auch noch schwarz und die gatling gun is auch nett^^


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

4 dieser SATA3 Anschlüsse sind aber nur ein Marketing Gag, weil die über einen Host Controller laufen.  Dann kannst Du eine SSD gleich an SATA2 anschließen, ist schneller.

Nur im Chipsatz integrierte SATA3 Anschlüsse sind wirklich schneller als SATA2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

mr_jacky schrieb:


> ich find die 6x sataIII anschlüsse schon mal sehr ansprechend, dann ises auch noch schwarz und die gatling gun is auch nett^^


 
Schwarz kannst du auch günstiger haben.
ASRock X79 Extreme7, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock X79 Extreme4, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

@Softy: des ist bei den anderen bords ja genau so, dass nur 2x sataIII ports direkt auf dem Chipsatz hängen.
aber macht des wirklich so n großen unterschied ob ich jetz einen von den 4xsata III anschlussen nehm die hier auf n ASMedia-Chip hängen oder die sata II anschlüsse vom chipsatz? müsste sata III nicht dennoch schneller sein??

@Quanti: von asrock halt ich nicht viel und vom formfaktor her will ich minimum E-ATX haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

mr_jacky schrieb:


> @Quanti: von asrock halt ich nicht viel und vom formfaktor her will ich minimum E-ATX haben


 
ASrock ist gut und wieso muss es E-ATX sein?


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

E-ATX oder XL-ATX, wenn ich schonmal n Tower in der größe hab, will ich da keine kleine platine drin haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

mr_jacky schrieb:


> E-ATX oder XL-ATX, wenn ich schonmal n Tower in der größe hab, will ich da keine kleine platine drin haben.


 
Öhm... wasn Argument. 
Wenn du so argumentierst, wieso fragst du dann, was du dir kaufen sollst?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

mr_jacky schrieb:


> aber macht des wirklich so n großen unterschied ob ich jetz einen von den 4xsata III anschlussen nehm die hier auf n ASMedia-Chip hängen oder die sata II anschlüsse vom chipsatz? müsste sata III nicht dennoch schneller sein??



Nein, eben nicht, weil durch den  Controller Latenzen hat, die das ganze entsprechend verlangsamen. Aber in der Praxis merkst Du eh keinen Unterschied, ob die SSD an SATA II oder SATA III hängt.


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

also is es dann besser sata II auf n chipsatz als sata III vom controller herzunehmen? leicht verwirrend dass....


----------



## clix1995 (14. Januar 2012)

Hab mal eben ne Frage was soll das System kosten wenns fertig ist ?


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

zwischen 6000 und 7000 €


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

mr_jacky schrieb:


> also is es dann besser sata II auf n chipsatz als sata III vom controller herzunehmen? leicht verwirrend dass....



Im Alltagsbetrieb wirst Du wie gesagt keinen Unterschied merken. In Benchmarks ist der Chipsatz SATA2-Anschluss meist etwas schneller.

Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?


 
Jop, die 7000€ Zusammenstellung möchte ich auch gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Ist zwar auch schon völlig oversized, aber so könntest Du es machen:


CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed
Board: ASUS P9X79 Pro, X79 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (2x)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
NT: Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP) (semi-passiv)
Gehäuse: Enermax Fulmo GT 
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2
Graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5 (2x)
Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...FB-TYR-Super-Case-Big-Tower-black::14629.html
Laufwerk:  Samsung SH-B123L
HDD:        4x 3TB
SSD:         Samsung 830 128 GB
                Samsung 830 512 GB
CPU:         http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel%28R%29/Core%28TM%29_i7-3960X/952596/?
GPU:         2x http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=47247&agid=1670
RAM: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_16_GB_DDR3-1600_Quad-Kit/964628/?
Mainboard: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/Big_Bang_XPower_II/970970/?
WaKü:       https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/81fdae7c97ad147b673cf920f753d7c0 
Netzteil: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/EPM1500EGT_Platimax/960133/?
Moding: Sleeves, Seitenteil mit window, hot swap, kabel...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Spar dir den 3960X, der ist kein Stück schneller als der 3930k, kostet aber fast das doppelte.
Und ein 1500 Watt Nt brauchst du nicht, selbst 1000 Watt sind sehr großzügig gemessen.


----------



## chregubr85 (14. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja mal ein richtig witziger Thread...

Sorry ich komme nach dem lesen der 6 Seiten nicht umhin, meine Meinung kurz kund zutun. Das, was der TE ist nennt man wohl "Beratungsressitent". Meiner Meinung nach versuchst du hier nur allen zu zeigen, was du dir alles leisten kannst. Aber versteck das doch bitte nicht hinter einem Konfigurationsthread...


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Du gibst da sehr viel Geld für so gut wie keine Mehrleistung aus. Aber meine Kohle ist es ja nicht.


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2012)

Hat ATI mit der 7970 jetzt die Leistungskrone übernommen? Die GTX580 wäre damit hinfällig wenn es das Schnellst sein soll. Wobei ich selbst meine Single GTX580 bei 1920x1200 nicht ausgelastet bekomme.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Jup, die HD7970 ist etwa 15-20% schneller als eine GTX580: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 9) - ComputerBase


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hat ATI mit der 7970 jetzt die Leistungskrone übernommen? Die GTX580 wäre damit hinfällig wenn es das Schnellst sein soll. Wobei ich selbst meine Single GTX580 bei 1920x1200 nicht ausgelastet bekomme.


 
Ja, das Ultimative wäre jetzt wohl zwei 7970 im Crossfire, mehr Power hast du dann nur noch mit Tripple oder Quad GPUs.

Zwei davon. 
XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TDBC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Ich warte auf die HD7970 Asus DC-II oder DC-III.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Wird dann sicher die DCIII sein, aber die Sapphire wird sicher auch sehr geil werden.
Neugierig bin ich auch, wie weit dann an der Taktschraube gedreht wird.


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

@chregubr85: nette ansage, aber weit gefehlt. möchte nur des beste vom besten verbauen, *das ich mir leisten kann.*
mein limit wisst ihr ja jetzt. 6000-7000€. wenn ich mir mehr leisten könnte würden die bauteile anders aussehn, besonders die kühlung. und des ganz in nem guten leistung / kühlung / lautheit verhältnis. preis eher 2.rangig, _wenn des nächst bessere bauteil 500€ mehr kostet_ und nur etwas schneller ist, _interessiert mich nicht_, hauptsache es ist schneller.

die HD7970 kommt nicht in frage, da sie downsampling im win7 betrieb nicht unterstützt.
zudem kann sie bei der kühlung + "lautheit" der wakü nicht mithalten. 
zur not kann ich die 580er übertakten, wenn ichs wirklich schneller haben will, dann kann sie mit der 7970 in etwa gleichziehn, oder vlt sogar mehr. kühlkreislauf ist groß genug dimionsiniert.

I7-3960X dürfte in programmen mehr bringen.
bis auf *CPU und Mainboard*, sind alle teile bestellt und somit erübricht sich die kaufempfehlung der übrigen bauelemente.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Da würde ich gern mal Fotos sehen, wenn das System fertig ist.


----------



## mr_jacky (14. Januar 2012)

das lässt sich einrichten


----------



## mr_jacky (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



It's Alive


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus  

Aber welchen RAM hast Du genau? Die Latenzen sind etwas sehr hoch


----------



## mr_jacky (25. Februar 2012)

so, hab mich um die Latenzen gekümmert, nun sieht so aus:


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe da kein Bild 

edit: aah, jetzt geht es. Wieviel Spannung hast Du eingestellt?


----------



## mr_jacky (25. Februar 2012)

habs grad nochmal geändert^^

edit: 1,5 V


----------



## mr_jacky (29. April 2012)

hier mal n paar bilder, wies jetz ausschaut


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

Sehr geil.


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

Sieht sehr geil aus   

Was geht denn so mit der CPU und den GPU's


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Was geht denn so mit der CPU und den GPU's


 
Warte auf das nächste Bild. Das ist mit Rauchwolke.


----------



## mr_jacky (30. April 2012)

hier zur CPU, des sind die werte nach über 1 Std Prime95 unter dem Stesstest.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Über 1,3 Volt bei dem Takt ist schon sehr hart. Scheint keine gute CPU zu sein.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Da gehen doch sicher auch 5 GHz


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da gehen doch sicher auch 5 GHz


 
Ja mit 1,6 Volt sicher.


----------



## mr_jacky (30. April 2012)

bin für Vorschläge, wie ich die Spannung bei dem Takt weiter runter krieg und die CPU stabil läuft, offen ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Hast du denn die Spannung schon abgesenkt?
Was passiert? Wird das System instabil?
Machst du das mit dem Offset Mode oder fixt du die Spannung?


----------



## mr_jacky (30. April 2012)

ich machs im moment mit dem Offset auf +12,5% (niedrigster wert). wenn ich die spannung anders runter regle hat cpu-z bissher immer gezeigt, dass die eingestelle Spannung andauernd anliegt, selbst wenn die cpu runtertaktet.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Das ist schon komisch.
Kann am Bios liegen. Mit dem MSI Bios kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.
Gibt es ein Bios Update für das Board?


----------



## mr_jacky (30. April 2012)

jap, giebt n bios update, hab ich gestern aktuallisiert, hat sich wieder bissal was geändert. is jetz auf stand 1.36


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

1,36 ist doch ein Fortschritt. 

Du musst einfach ausprobieren und andere User fragen die das gleiche Board haben was die so eingestellt haben.
Über 1,3 Volt bei 4,4GHz Takt ist schon eine Menge.
Es kann aber auch einfach nur eine sehr miese CPU sein. Schwer zu beurteilen.

Welche Batch Nummer hat deine CPU?


----------



## mr_jacky (30. April 2012)

wo find ich denn die Batch Nummer? (ausser wenn ich n kühler runter schraub)

C2-Stepping hat sie


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Die sollte auf der Verpackung stehen.


----------



## mr_jacky (1. Mai 2012)

gut, die such ich dann mal raus, wenn ich wieder da bin, wo die verpackung is^^

welche spannung zeigt dir denn CPU-Z bei deiner cpu an, wenn du mit Prime95 den stresstest machst?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

mr_jacky schrieb:


> welche spannung zeigt dir denn CPU-Z bei deiner cpu an, wenn du mit Prime95 den stresstest machst?


 
1,28 Volt.
Kann aber auch 1,29 Volt sein. Abhängig von der Version.
1,3 Volt war meine persönliche Grenze. Höher wollte ich nicht. Damit habe ich die 4,5GHz geschafft. Was ganz gut ist. Aber das schaffen viele.
Allerdings ist die 4,5GHz auch eine Mauer. Will ich höher muss ich deutlich mehr Spannung anlegen.
Vielleicht ist bei deiner CPU die Mauer etwas geringer. Das musst du ausprobieren.
Gehe mit dem Takt mal auf 4,2GHz runter und probiere aus mit wie viel Spannung das dann stabil läuft.


----------

